# Nano fish



## Luketendo (23 Apr 2008)

Hello I need some ideas on nano fish to go with Otos and Cherry Shrimp in a 10g long (50cm long). This is going to be an all-moss tank.

I have a few ideas:

Neon Tetras - Small and not kept for more than a few days before since they always die. Hopefully maybe this time they'll survive.
Boraras brigittae - I'd love these but I don't know if I'll ever be able to find them.
Galaxy Rasboras - These are a maybe I tend not to like danios much.


----------



## beeky (24 Apr 2008)

Well the Bororas are the fashionable onces to get, I'm sure you could order them in at your LFS of choice.

What about black neons or glowlight tetras? I think glowlights are very underrated.


----------



## Garuf (24 Apr 2008)

Neither are really 10 gallon friendly in my opinion, I'd say cardinals aren't really either, try this list there's loads of really good nano fish, rainbow fish are a good bet, look out for the blue eye one, I can't remember the exact name but you can find it on  tropical fish finder.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plant ... 1-0-a.html


----------



## phillarrow (24 Apr 2008)

What about the Pygmy rasbora? Although after going through this myself recently I eventually settled on the Neons (mainly at the insistence of my wife) and I'm glad I did. They look great in a simply planted tank and I doubt anything else could look better.


----------



## Luketendo (24 Apr 2008)

If I cannot find Boraras brigittae in a shop I'll try and order some. That some zebra ottos. How many of each should I get in 10g?


----------



## Garuf (24 Apr 2008)

Depends I'd aim for no more than 15 fish in total, zebra ottos get to 7cm long btw they're not as small as affins.


----------



## Luketendo (24 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Depends I'd aim for no more than 15 fish in total, zebra ottos get to 7cm long btw they're not as small as affins.



Oh right I think I'll go for affins then.


----------



## Luketendo (24 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Depends I'd aim for no more than 15 fish in total, zebra ottos get to 7cm long btw they're not as small as affins.



Oh right I think I'll go for affins then.

How many Ottos affins would cover the tank alright?


----------



## Garuf (24 Apr 2008)

I used to keep 7 in my 10 but The general guide of one per 5 gallons would state 2, its really up to you though, the more the better in my eyes but you would have to supply suplimentary food if you step over say 5. Otto's really like the company of others.


----------



## Luketendo (24 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I used to keep 7 in my 10 but The general guide of one per 5 gallons would state 2, its really up to you though, the more the better in my eyes but you would have to supply suplimentary food if you step over say 5. Otto's really like the company of others.



How does this sound:

4 Ottos
10 Boraras brigittae

Hopefully Maidenhead Aquatics order in fish.


----------



## Garuf (24 Apr 2008)

sounds good to me, I'd be tempted to add another 2 ottos though. you can always increase fish numbers over time especially if like many of us you have a huge filter and do regular water changes.


----------



## Luketendo (24 Apr 2008)

Garuf said:
			
		

> sounds good to me, I'd be tempted to add another 2 ottos though. you can always increase fish numbers over time especially if like many of us you have a huge filter and do regular water changes.



Ok then:

10 Boraras brigittae
6 Ottos

How many Cherry Shrimps should I start off with?

PS. I'm hoping to get a HOB filter, can easily get a 10x turnover probably.

I was looking at the Eheim Liberty 2040.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Apr 2008)

Have you ever seen Boraras brigittae?  Its a tiny fish and even in a 50lt 10 are going to get lost.  I used to have 25 in my 25lt 24x8x8".  If it were my 50lt I'd get a shoal of more like 20 or 30.  They barely get to 1cm in length!

Great little though, lovely colours.  The green neno tetra is also another choice, only slightly bigger say 1.2cm.

Sam


----------



## ulster exile (26 Apr 2008)

It's not a great picture (these fish are pretty fast moving usually!), but have you thought of ember tetras...?





The are a bit bigger than b. brigittae coming in at about 2cm but their orange colour does stand out well against greenery.  They have tons of character too.

As for the cherry shrimp, you shouldn't need many at all to start with.  As long as you have at least a male and a female, their numbers will increase!


----------



## Luketendo (26 Apr 2008)

Well I want to Maidenhead today and they said you could not order me any because they would have to get 500.

I don't really want to get green neons since I like don't like them much.

The closest to ember tetras I can find are Red Phantoms.

Also with Chili Rasbora I thought they got to 3.5cm, plus my tank is only 30l.

I have reconsidered and I may get green neons but I would prefer normal neons.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Apr 2008)

The Chili Rasbora rasbora wont get to 3.5cm. 1.5 at the absolute most.  

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Apr 2008)

> I'm hoping to get a HOB filter, can easily get a 10x turnover probably



there is aquatics inline, there biggest HOB would give you 4x tunover for Â£19


----------



## Luketendo (26 Apr 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> there is aquatics inline, there biggest HOBwould give you 4x tunover for Â£19
> 
> I'm hoping to get a HOB filter, can easily get a 10x turnover probably



I'm getting an Azoo Mignon off AE for Â£12 which is like 10x turnover.

I think I'm going to get Green Neons (after I've seen Sam's ones in his nano.)


----------



## Tresbling (28 Apr 2008)

I have just added 20 tiny rasboras to my 8 x 8 x 16 " planted tank, and they look amazing but so small! It has the great effect of making the tank look much bigger than it is. I had 5 already but you need a big shoal to notice them.

I was sold a mixture of B. Brigittae and B. uropthalmoides, sold under the name of 'mosquito rasbora'. My LFS didnt seem to know the difference, I guess they didnt get their glasses out. B. uropthalmoides is even smaller than brigittae, and they look great after a few weeks when they get some colour.

I have limited experience with them, but a couple of pointers-

- They are quite difficult to feed, even hikari micro pellets are too big! Ground flakes and pellets will work but the best   is baby daphnia (breed them in a bucket outside).

- I lost a few of them when they got inside my filter, they will get through the standard grills. I had to attach a piece of foam over the grill.

Hope this helps


----------



## Themuleous (29 Apr 2008)

Tresbling said:
			
		

> It has the great effect of making the tank look much bigger than it is. I had 5 already but you need a big shoal to notice them.



Ditto!



> - They are quite difficult to feed, even hikari micro pellets are too big! Ground flakes and pellets will work but the best   is baby daphnia (breed them in a bucket outside).



I found flake work well, just bash the hell out of it with a spoon or something for 10 mins so it is nice and small.  Worked great when I had my Boraras species.

Sam


----------



## Luketendo (29 Apr 2008)

I'm swayed towards Green Neons.

(Psst. Pictures Sam.)


----------



## Luketendo (20 Apr 2009)

Sorry to bump but I went to maidenhead yesterday and they had absolutely loads of them! Annoyed me, since they wouldn't get them in like a year ago, but I figured I can move my green neons to my bigger aquarium (apparently these are actually cardinals and they just sell the small ones as green neons   ). 

Is the general idea still that I can add like 24 of these to my 35L tank?


----------



## Ruthi (22 Apr 2009)

How nice! I must look in my local MA

Just a different suggestion - Vietnamese Mountain minnows. Hardy, easy, breed without encouragement for me, available in MA Windlesham or I know the breeder (in Bracknell)

Ruth


----------



## Dan Crawford (22 Apr 2009)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> but I figured I can move my green neons to my bigger aquarium (apparently these are actually cardinals and they just sell the small ones as green neons   ).


I don't think this is true mate, where did you hear that?

I wouldn't go for any more than 12 really, 24 in a tank that size might look a bit crowded, it's personal preference though, i don't like to see too many fish


----------



## Dave Spencer (22 Apr 2009)

Green neons are Paracheirodon simulans, and Cardinals are Paracheirodon axelrodi. Closely related, but ultimately different fish. 

I was within an ace of filling my 60cm with Greens just before an unknown toxic disaster struck and wiped out the plants. I still intend on getting some, though.

There are others such as Rasbora maculata or dorsiocellata. I can recommend both of these types, especially the R. dorsiocellata for character.

Dave.


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Apr 2009)

This is about the best list (and possibly one of the best fish sites) on the web.

http://www.minifische.de/minifischeE.html

If you are into really into very tiny fish then according to Tropical Fish Finder, Maidenhead @ peterborough have Red Ruby Rasboras in stock (8-9mm)- Paedocypris progenetica

AC


----------



## nry (22 Apr 2009)

Rasbora maculatus?  Love my 7, though I wish I went for twice that in my 15-gallon, as I got them mail order as nowhere near me stocks anything 'small' or unusual.


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2009)

axelrodi is neon tetra. I'm a huge fan of rasbora axelrodi, a very pretty nano friendly fish. Rasbora kabuti is also very pretty.


----------



## Luketendo (22 Apr 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Luketendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I was told this by Maidenhead. I don't think they are cardinals, but they aren't extremely tiny but they do look like neons.

I'm not sure if I want to risk putting these with my big tank though, as I have 2 angelfish, biggest approx. 4 inches. However I still want those Rasboras, How many of them could I put in my tank do you think with my 6 or so green neons?


----------



## vauxhallmark (22 Apr 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> axelrodi is neon tetra. I'm a huge fan of rasbora axelrodi, a very pretty nano friendly fish. Rasbora kabuti is also very pretty.



Fail!  :!: 

Paracheirodon innesi's common name is neon tetra, Paracheirodon axelrodi's is, as Dave said, cardinal tetra.

Mark


----------



## Garuf (22 Apr 2009)

Haha my book's wrong then, I checked twice. What ever the case, green neons aren't baby neons or cardinals they're a specie of their own.


----------



## Ed Seeley (22 Apr 2009)

I've seen what I was 99% sure were young cardinals being sold as _P.simulans_ as well as the proper thing so it does happen.


----------



## Luketendo (23 Apr 2009)

Anyway, as my Green Neon Tetras can't really go in the big tank because of the angelfish, how many boraras brigittae do you think I should put with them?


----------



## Luketendo (23 Apr 2009)

Anyone got any opinions as I'm meant to be going tomorrow?+


----------



## Garuf (23 Apr 2009)

None, even those will get eaten by an angel fish. You need something stockier than nano fish, the deeper bodied tetras for example.


----------



## Luketendo (23 Apr 2009)

What I am asking is how many Boraras Brigittae should I put in my small tank with my green neons?


----------

